# On the Road Again !!!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the Rear View mirror - images are closer than they appear !!!!!! if you have a V - you know what I mean !!!!!!!!! road trip 2 Cedar Lake 4 water bumpers !!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

This pic does answer 1 big ? do V's SMILE - YES - 18min drive from home - on the right - Cedar Creek lake 4 water drills - on the left - Cedar Creek sportsman's club 4 field trials - PIKE can not loose !!!!!!!


----------

